# dragoon home?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i saw some very nice looking dragoon (i might get them)... my question is can they home? can they be mix with homers and still home? are they strong flier?

thank you all


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> i saw some very nice looking dragoon (i might get them)... my question is can they home? can they be mix with homers and still home? are they strong flier?
> 
> thank you all


no they do not, they are a fancy breed of pigeon. the performance breeds are the ones that are flown. homers, tipplers, rollers, high flyers...and the like.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> no they do not, they are a fancy breed of pigeon. the performance breeds are the ones that are flown. homers, tipplers, rollers, high flyers...and the like.


ok thank you ... you just change my mind i cant have that in my bloodline...hehehehe ok i'll just stick to homers !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> ok thank you ... you just change my mind i cant have that in my bloodline...hehehehe ok i'll just stick to homers !


homing pigeons/racing pigeons are the same breed, racers are most times from better breeding for competition. they are the only breed of pigeon (that should be taken away from the loft to home back to your loft. all others are flown at your loft or are fancy show breeds that usually stay within the safety of an aviary.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> homing pigeons/racing pigeons are the same breed, racers are most times from better breeding for competion. they are the only breed of pigeon you take away from the loft to home back to your loft. all others are flown at your loft or are fancy show breeds that usually stay within the safety of an aviary.


awwww i kinda did want the dragoon lol o well, you want to see them? 

http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1266114427


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> awwww i kinda did want the dragoon lol o well, you want to see them?
> 
> http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1266114427


yes, I can see why you would want them! you may want to build a bigger loft you have "pigeon fever"...lol.. we all get it... I try to stay off eggbid...lol...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> yes, I can see why you would want them! you may want to build a bigger loft you have "pigeon fever"...lol.. we all get it... I try to stay off eggbid...lol...


LOL!!!! i'm find out about all these new breed ....PIGEONS ARE HOT!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I fly my Dragoons and they are very strong flyers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can fly them around the loft but they won't home. Hundreds of years ago, they were used in the development of the racing homer, for their long distance flying ability. Now they are nothing more than a show breed. English carriers were also used, and they also had the same fate. It's sad that these breeds were turned into show breeds only, and they didn't keep breeding a variety of both that could still home.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> homing pigeons/racing pigeons are the same breed, racers are most times from better breeding for competion. they are the only breed of pigeon you take away from the loft to home back to your loft. all others are flown at your loft or are fancy show breeds that usually stay within the safety of an aviary.


Now I have seen a kit of rollers that the guy had in the back of his truck. He would bring them to the show and let them fly. They always came back to the kit. They didn't home but by moving the home around the rollers would fly around the area at the new spot. I thought that was cool and fun to watch.
Not the same as homing I know but woulding it be neat to go to the park, fly your birds, then go back home.

Tony


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Big T said:


> Now I have seen a kit of rollers that the guy had in the back of his truck. He would bring them to the show and let them fly. They always came back to the kit. They didn't home but by moving the home around the rollers would fly around the area at the new spot. I thought that was cool and fun to watch.
> Not the same as homing I know but woulding it be neat to go to the park, fly your birds, then go back home.
> 
> Tony


hehehe i would like to show off my birds like that too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> Now I have seen a kit of rollers that the guy had in the back of his truck. He would bring them to the show and let them fly. They always came back to the kit. They didn't home but by moving the home around the rollers would fly around the area at the new spot. I thought that was cool and fun to watch.
> Not the same as homing I know but woulding it be neat to go to the park, fly your birds, then go back home.
> 
> Tony


actually it is a great hobbie. a member here "petrollers", takes his in his car down to the park and they fly a few laps and land on his arm..it really is something to watch on video.... Im not motivated enough to do all the training it takes and it would not be for a begginer to attempt I would think. it takes many hours with the birds and patience, and dedication.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You can fly them around the loft but they won't home. Hundreds of years ago, they were used in the development of the racing homer, for their long distance flying ability. Now they are nothing more than a show breed. English carriers were also used, and they also had the same fate. It's sad that these breeds were turned into show breeds only, and they didn't keep breeding a variety of both that could still home.


Dragoons are wonderful birds and awesome to watch when they fly around the loft. I've taken mine 10 miles out and they have no problems making it home but i wouldn't risk taking them farther then that distance . What's most impressive about these guys when you have them flying around is the sound they make when they take off and when they land! Their wing noise sounds like a bunch of 747's over your head compared to the wing noise of my racers. There's nothing like it! I will try to capture them in flight and post some pictures for you guys to see over this weekend.


----------

